# Stainless Steel Inserts??



## apex (14 Feb 2015)

Does anyone know of anyone uk based who can make/supply ss inserts like you get in snowboards/wakeboards? thanks.


----------



## TimothyClaypole (14 Feb 2015)

This type?

http://www.ezlok.com/InsertsMetal/stainlessSteel.html


----------



## Peter Sefton (14 Feb 2015)

Not sure if they do SS but try 

http://www.tappex.co.uk

I have found them very helpful in the past

Cheers Peter


----------



## apex (14 Feb 2015)

TimothyClaypole said:


> This type?
> 
> No unfortunately not. I'm unable to post links/pics yet but what i'm after is effectively what you'd get if you welded an m6 nut onto a m4 pennywasher (what i've been doing so far). Basically an m6 thread (blind), with a flange/base so it won't get pulled up/out of the board and got to be ss so it doesn't rust. I've found plenty in US n China but you have to order 1000's and shippings ridiculous.


----------



## apex (14 Feb 2015)

@Peter, doesn't look like any of their standard stuff fits the bill but it appears they do make up specialist parts so i'll chuck em an email and see what they say. cheers.


----------



## bugbear (14 Feb 2015)

This sort of thing?

http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/pa ... 61994&ap=1

(that one's not SS of course)

If so, this google search gives some promising results:

*"stainless steel" "t nut" site:uk*

BugBear


----------



## apex (14 Feb 2015)

Yeh kind of although i've no need for the prongs. The pic below shows what i'm after.







The problem is that most of them seem to have the hole go straight through where as i need it to be blind at the base so that the screw cannot be over tightened and burst through the underside of the board as it's only glass n epoxy. ideal height would be 6mm. Seems to be such as hard style of fastener to find in the uk.


----------



## bugbear (14 Feb 2015)

apex":o7kr0eks said:


> Yeh kind of although i've no need for the prongs. The pic below shows what i'm after.
> 
> The problem is that most of them seem to have the hole go straight through where as i need it to be blind at the base so that the screw cannot be over tightened and burst through the underside of the board as it's only glass n epoxy. ideal height would be 6mm. Seems to be such as hard style of fastener to find in the uk.



I see. I assumed the plate/washer was on the far side of the board to provide positive resistance to being pulled through, so "bursting" isn't a problem, since the hole goes through the board anyway.

How are the things you have in mind secured to the board - is it just glue ?

BugBear


----------



## Shrubby (15 Feb 2015)

Snowboardklinik in Innsbruckk supply components like this. I bought some in the UK but it was nearly 20 years ago 
Try calling the snowboard-asylum in Milton Keynes
Matt


----------



## apex (15 Feb 2015)

bugbear":k5yy46b5 said:


> apex":k5yy46b5 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh kind of although i've no need for the prongs. The pic below shows what i'm after.
> ...



Hopefully these pics give you a better idea of what i'm doing. The insert on the left is the nut/washer weld jobby, the m4 penny washer acts as 'blind' as the m4 hole obviously won't allow the m6 screw to pass through. The one on the right is one a friend machined from a bolt head, unfortunately with a hobby lathe it's just too long a process to be worthwhile.















So the wooden core is drilled right through and the insert base sits flush with the wood. the orange sticker is too stop resin getting in the insert during glassing. 2nd pic shows topside, resin is poured in and around the insert to secure it within the core before glassing.


----------



## apex (15 Feb 2015)

I have found lots of the 'weld t nuts' (like the image in my third post) but they all seem to have the hole right through. That seems to be the hardest thing finding ones that arn't straight through.


----------



## TimothyClaypole (15 Feb 2015)

https://www.anchorinserts.co.uk/parts/BW4497.php


----------



## tinytim1458 (15 Feb 2015)

did you go to this company in the UK
http://www.fastenerdata.co.uk/products/weld.html

or these
http://www.comdir.co.uk/Products.aspx/x ... lessSteel/

both have exact what you want.


----------



## apex (15 Feb 2015)

TimothyClaypole":3uxw19us said:


> https://www.anchorinserts.co.uk/parts/BW4497.php



no good im afraid, don't do what im after. cheers tho.


----------



## Shrubby (15 Feb 2015)

The snowboard inserts are sold by ski repair brands
Wintersteiger - the agent is Skiequipmentuk
Maislinger-snoli and kunzmann sks - the agent is kandie-imports
search for 'snowboard multi-inserts'
Matt


----------



## apex (15 Feb 2015)

tinytim1458":21z5v9l1 said:


> did you go to this company in the UK
> http://www.fastenerdata.co.uk/products/weld.html
> 
> or these
> ...



Yeh seen both of these, think the problem lies with the holes being straight through, can't tell from the pics. Need to contact them and find out. Comdir's pretty expensive at £50 for 100 but if they're not straight through holes then looking the best option at the moment.


----------



## apex (15 Feb 2015)

Shrubby":1khi9hqc said:


> The snowboard inserts are sold by ski repair brands
> Wintersteiger - the agent is Skiequipmentuk
> Maislinger-snoli and kunzmann sks - the agent is kandie-imports
> search for 'snowboard multi-inserts'
> Matt



Yes have searched these, main prob is they all seem to be 9mm height and i need 6mm height so would have to grind em down. Also, i'm not sure if snowboard construction is different but it doesn't look like theres much too stop the insert spinning inside the deck as they're round barrels and round base. Found these on google images which look perfect but the site itself looks dud.


----------



## RobinBHM (15 Feb 2015)

This company specialise in stainless steel, they may be able to source them for you

http://www.pts-uk.com/Home


----------



## Hitch (15 Feb 2015)

Veck fasteners, down in Dorchester...

http://www.veckfasteners.com/shop/ssf1b23m3/

That about what you are after?


----------



## tinytim1458 (15 Feb 2015)

You might h gave to look for a female blind insert. 
blind meaning it is not a straight through thread as the bottom of the insert has not got a hole in it. 
Tim


----------



## apex (16 Feb 2015)

Hitch":2hpcuwbm said:


> Veck fasteners, down in Dorchester...
> 
> http://www.veckfasteners.com/shop/ssf1b23m3/
> 
> That about what you are after?



Good find, yeah they look pretty good. Will email for prices thanks.


----------



## apex (16 Feb 2015)

tinytim1458":2lsss1h0 said:


> You might h gave to look for a female blind insert.
> blind meaning it is not a straight through thread as the bottom of the insert has not got a hole in it.
> Tim



Correct yes this is what i'm looking for. appreciate all the efforts/suggestions so far from everybody.


----------



## srp (2 Mar 2015)

The picture you posted earlier looks very much like the fasteners supplied by http://www.bighead.co.uk/english/produc ... heads.html
Available in 316 stainless. The only downside is that they have a minimum order quantity which makes them a bit pricey if you aren't doing a production run. I've used them in the past on marine work in conjunction with epoxy resins and they are very good quality.


----------

